
Bike Share Graveyards - jhull
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/08/china-abandoned-bike-share-graveyards/566576/?single_page=true
======
FussyZeus
I'm not usually the environmental type but this shit is sickening. So much
waste. So many resources pissed away for nothing.

